# False eyelashes....Ardell/MAC etc......



## MisaMayah (Nov 7, 2007)

Hey peeps
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Im getting into lashes at the moment and would like to know which ones you use/ your favourite ones and what kind of look they give.

I like the natural look that gives some thickness and length to my natural lashes, but I also like the sexy style of the LE lashes from MAC called 'Sultress' which are more wispy.

I'd like to know more about Ardell ones especially. Thanks xxxxxxxxx


----------



## thelove4tequila (Nov 7, 2007)

I really like an usually use Ardell lashes #135. The are slightly longer towards the outer corner so it gives that long whispy, yet natural look.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for posting this. I was thinking of doing the same thing. I'm also looking for a natural lash I could possibly wear daily.....something that does not give me an "I Love New York" look.


----------



## coconut (Nov 7, 2007)

Where do you get Ardell lashes? Are they cheaper than MAC?


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 7, 2007)

Sally Beauty Supply has Ardell Lashes. And, yes, they're cheaper than MAC.


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 10, 2007)

OMG where's the luv people..I swear over half the people on here wear falsies from time to time!!!!! =(


----------



## Deena (Nov 12, 2007)

I do, lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I use Ardell # 101 Demi or sephora Flirt-it Duo(personal favorite) for a natural look or Ardell # 105 and # 107 , if I want to add some drama.HTH!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 12, 2007)

I really like NYC lashes.  They are super cheap & look really nice.


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_I really like NYC lashes. They are super cheap & look really nice._

 
I was so happy I found a drug store here that had some NYC stuff, but there were only 3 styles for the fake lashes. Is there more selection on NYC falsies in the States??


----------



## Dani (Nov 12, 2007)

I've only seen like two varieties of NYC lashes over here, but maybe I'm not looking hard enough =/
I was disappointed in the Ardell selection until I went to a beauty supply store, they had a huge range from natural ones to super-uber dramatic


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah, I think I've seen 3 types too.  Although I  buy them from the same store, so maybe if I were to try another store, I might find some different ones...I'm not sure how many they make


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 13, 2007)

i bought my first pair of fake lashes and they were NYC self adhesive. and they definetly didn't stick to my lashes at all. i haven't tried to apply them again yet.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 13, 2007)

Oh yeah that self-adhesive crap doesn't work.  You have to use eyelash glue with them


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_Oh yeah that self-adhesive crap doesn't work. You have to use eyelash glue with them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol i knew it wouldn't. but i'm lazy and i'm also cheap...and those were the cheapest walmart item i could find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I bought some lash glue though, so we'll try again the next time I go somewhere.


----------



## aeni (Nov 13, 2007)

I can only vouch for the Ardells as I can't remember the numbers.  They always look good.  I also buy the ELF lashes for $1 and cover them in fluidliner (b/c they're cheaper, they have white along the strip, Ardell doesn't).  I also love the fact that Ardell glue is just as good as DUO and cheaper.


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CantAffordMAC* 

 
_lol i knew it wouldn't. but i'm lazy and i'm also cheap...and those were the cheapest walmart item i could find 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I bought some lash glue though, so we'll try again the next time I go somewhere._

 

When I first bought them, that was the appeal to me...self-adhesive.  I thought the less I have to do with them the better (lashes are tricky to put on), but yeah...I found out there has to be glue.


----------



## lambee (Nov 13, 2007)

My favorites:
1. Shu Uemera Luxe, but for $20, it's a splurge item and I don't use often.
2. Sugar.  Around $9 a pop and they're pretty natural looking.  I like most of them.
3. Ardell lashes. Approx. $3.50-4.00.  Pretty good but kind of hit and miss.  I think it depends on which ones you get.  (I don't remember the names that I've tried off the top of my head)
4. NYX, I found these and bought a pair.  At $4.50, they are not too bad.  They are not real hair though, so make sure to get ones that aren't too full or they'll look cheap and fake.

Hope this helps somewhat.


----------



## aeni (Nov 13, 2007)

I should mention that you can keep your lashes for a good long time depending on what they're made of and how you care for them.

If they're made of hair or plastic, you can soak them in 70% ISO alcohol for 2 minutes and the glue will be easier to just peel off.  Wipe off any mascara on the lashes with a little ISO away from the lash line. Then store in the box. 

If they're made of feather, you can take a q-tip and gently rub the glue off the lash line.  You can't soak these without ruining them.

In the end, taking care of any lashes keeps more $ in your wallet.


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 14, 2007)

I ordered some MUFE lashes with the Sephora F&F promo. They're $14 (regular price). Anyone have any experience with them? I get my order on Friday, so I'll report back to this thread in the coming week or so.


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani* 

 
_I've only seen like two varieties of NYC lashes over here, but maybe I'm not looking hard enough =/
I was disappointed in the Ardell selection until I went to a beauty supply store, they had a huge range from natural ones to super-uber dramatic 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yeah I went on a site which carries Ardell's and the selection was pretty extensive!! Im excited about trying those, especially as they're much cheaper than Mac's.

Does anyone know how the human hair ones compare to the synthetic ones?? The pros/cons please!


----------



## aeni (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_yeah I went on a site which carries Ardell's and the selection was pretty extensive!! Im excited about trying those, especially as they're much cheaper than Mac's.

Does anyone know how the human hair ones compare to the synthetic ones?? The pros/cons please!_

 
Human hair looks the most realistic over synthetic.  Human hair costs way more though (except mink hair, that's just outrageous).


----------



## jilliandanica (Nov 15, 2007)

I love the NYC Glamour ones. They're super cheap and have kept their shape much longer than my MAC ones. They're my favorite ones to use and look natural despite the fact that they're labeled glamour...they give you just the right amount of length/doe-eyedness. 

I use them in these looks:


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks. Those are nice. The MUFE ones I got today are HUGE! I'll only get to wear them on nights out.


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeni* 

 
_Human hair looks the most realistic over synthetic. Human hair costs way more though (except mink hair, that's just outrageous)._

 
So there's no difference in how long they can keep?? Just that human hair ones look more realistic...


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Thanks. Those are nice. The MUFE ones I got today are HUGE! I'll only get to wear them on nights out.




_

 
Wow those are super dramatic!!


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 19, 2007)

I think I'm going to stick with the Ardell #109 for my everyday look (until I see the NYC Glamour ones).

Here are the 109s in action.


----------



## MisaMayah (Nov 19, 2007)

Those are really nice Michie!! =)


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks. I wore the 109s again yesterday and my coworker asked me what kind of mascara I was using. I can't believe she thought they were natural, but a few other coworkers thought they were, too.

**Also**I think I'm through with MAC lashes. The #31s only held their shape for about 2 wearings. The last time I wore them, they were sticking straight up in the air.


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 19, 2007)

those look hot! 
iv used the nyc glamour ones twice [pre-glued ones] and after a few hrs they have fell off!


----------



## SweetCheeks (Sep 5, 2008)

Where do you guys buy the NYC ones ? They look really nice, if used with Ardell glue they may be better? Does anyone have a comparison of Ardell vs the NYC lashes ?


----------



## MisaMayah (Sep 20, 2008)

I find NYC lashes at my local drugstore. They say 'self-adhesive' but you definitely stll need to use glue.


----------



## MisaMayah (Sep 20, 2008)

Any recs for Red Cherry lashes? 

Does anyone know where I can get them around the Llancaster, California area?


----------



## aimee (Sep 22, 2008)

for a natural everyday look i love MACs No. 31
when i go out i like MAC's No. 1 + No. 7
make sure you put them back in the box after wearing so they keep the shape 
i can wear MAC Lashes up to 7 times sometimes more


----------



## MisaMayah (Sep 22, 2008)

really oh my gosh i've gotten 3 uses out of them the most.


----------



## Ode to Joy (Feb 27, 2010)

Somehow my falsies won't stick to my lid anymore 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I use Ardell lashes and DUO glue! It seems like the glue doesn't dry on my lids, I can wait for 2 hours and still pick the lashband from my lid easy in one motion... why is that?


----------



## SweetCheeks (Feb 28, 2010)

I LOVE LOVE Mac 7's and 36's. 36's are the brown and black hair so they look really natural and wispy. I am a MA for Bobbi Brown and we use them on brides alot. The 7's are a little more 'ooomph' IMO and just so flattering on everyone.


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (May 31, 2010)

ardell 131s!!!!! my favourite!


----------

